# Princeton, WV - Young, M, Black, LH



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

This pretty boy is urgent!


More About URGENTshelter#09-2
shelter#09-2335 intake date: 10/2/09 shelter 304-425-2838 rescue inquries 304-887-0613
My Contact Info
URGENTshelter#09-2
Mercer County Humane Society
Princeton, WV
e-mail only
[email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14818882


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a mix to me


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Just a bad pik, scared.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What a cutie!!


----------

